# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 20 نوفمبر 2012 (اخبار و أعمدة)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم وفق المريخ في حله وترحاله 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
وسط اهتمام رسمي وشعبي كبير بالقلعة الحمراء مساء امس ادى فريق المريخ بروفته الاخيرة والختامية قبل الاقلاع فجر اليوم للعاصمة الزيمبابوي هراري لمواجهة بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في جولة الذهاب لدور الـ 32 بدوري ابطال افريقيا عصر السبت القادم والذي لم يتحدد ملعبه ومكانه حتى الساعات الاولى من فجر اليوم حيث ظل الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيو م يماطلون لجنة المسابقات بالكاف والمريخ لحسم موعد اللقاء.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* استضاف المريخ منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا في تجربة اعدادية دولية من العيار الثقيل حظيت باهتمام رسمي كبير تقدمه مساعد رئيس الجمهورية السيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي والدكتور عبد الرحمن الخضر والي ولاية الخرطوم والفاتح تاج السر وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي والاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني رئيس المجلس التشريعي لولاية الخرطوم والسيد الطيب حسن بدوي رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ايضاً والفريق شرطة محمد امام التهامي معتمد محلية ام درمان بجانب جمهور غفير دفع اكثر من اربعين مليون دخل اللقاء.


وقدم منتخب برازيليا تجربة اعدادية مفيدة للفرقة الحمراء وكشف للبرازيلي ريكاردو العديد من الاخطاء قبل الاقلاع فجر اليوم بلحظات حيث نجح الضيوف في تقديم تجربة ناضجة للفرقة الحمراء وتقدموا مرتين باخطاء فادحة وقاتلة للدفاع تسبب فيها الحارس ايهاب زغبير في الهدف الاول والذي سجل من مسافة بعيدة فيما يتحمل احمد عبد الله ضفر مسئولية الهدف الثاني لعدم تعامله مع الكرة بالطريقة المطلوبة داخل خط المرمى ومن بعده ايهاب زغبير.


حيث نجح الضيوف في انهاء الشوط الاول بتقدمهم بهدفين نظيفين رغم السيطرة المريخية الكاملة على الثلث الساعة الاولى من اللقاء واضاع كلتشي وساكواها العديد من السوانح للفرقة الحمراء ولعب ريكاردو الشوط الاول بتشكيلة ضمت كل من ايهاب زغبير في المرمى، الايفواري واوا باسكال، احمد عبد الله ضفر، بله جابر، موسى الزومة ظهيري جنب، نصر الدين الشغيل، ونجم الدين عبد الله محورين ، بجانب احمد الباشا وراجي عبد العاطي كصانعي العاب والزامبي جوناث ساكواها والنيجيري كلتشي في خط المقدمة ليقوم البرازيلي ريكاردو باجراء غربلة كاملة لتشكيلة فريقه في شوط اللعب الثاني والذي شهد سيطرة حمراء كاملة ودفع بيس بديلاً للمرتبك زغبير واعاد نجم الدين للدفاع بجانب استبدال الشغيل وراجي عبد العاطي من وسط الملعب والدفع بسعيد السعودي واليوغندي موتيابا مع اعادة نجم الدين لقلب الدفاع بجانب الايفواري اديكو في خط المقدمة بديلاً للزامبي ساكواها وفي الجزء الاخير دفع بالظهيرين عبد الرحمن كرنقو ومصعب عمر بديلين لبله جابر وموسى الزومة.


وتحسنت العاب الفرقة الحمراء كثيرًا في هذا الشوط ونجح البديل اليوغندي مارك موتيابا في احراز الهدف الاول للفرقة الحمراء مستفيدًا من الكر ة المرتدة من حارس برازيليا قبل ان يعود موتيابا من جديد ويسجل الهدف الثاني من مخالفة ثابتة خارج الـ 18 هدف جميل اعاد الفرقة الحمراء لاجواء اللقاء واضاع اديكو وكلتشي العديد من السوانح ليعلن قاضي الجولة عن نهاية المباراة بتعادل الفرقة الحمراء ومنتخب برازيليا بهدفين لكل قبل اقلاع الفرقة الحمراء للعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري بلحظات.


كل الامنيات والدعوات الصادقات ان تكون الفرقة الحمراء قد استفادت جيدًا من هذه التجربة والعمل على معالجة الاخطاء قبل مباراة السبت في بداية مشوار دوري الابطال.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
 
ظهر الحارس ايهاب زغبير مرتبكاً وتسبب في هدفي منتخب برازيليا بجانب المدافع احمد عبد الله ضفر والذي تسبب في الهدف الثاني قبل ان يتم استبداله ويقوم ريكاردو باعادة نجم الدين عبد الله من وسط الملعب الى قلب الدفاع حيث اعاد نجم الدين الثقة والهيبة لخط الدفاع بجانب الايفواري باسكال.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
لم يقدم الثنائي احمد الباشا ونصر الدين الشغيل المستوى والاداء المطلوب في وسط الملعب حيث تم استبدال الاول بسعيد السعودي والذي قدم شوط جيد بجانب فيصل موسى والذي قدم مردودًا فنياً جيدًا ايضاً فيما كان اليوغندي موتيابا رجل اللقاء ونجح في قلب احداث اللقاء والطاولة على منتخب برازيليا ونجح في قيادة الفرقة الحمراء للتعادل بهدفين تعامل معهما اللاعب بذكاء خارق في الاول وتوقع ونفذ المخالفة التي نتج عنها الهدف الثاني بطريقة رائعة جعلت انصار الشفق الاحمر يهتفون للاعب ويحملونه على الاعناق عقب نهاية اللقاء.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

أشاد بالتجربة قبل الإقلاع:


ريكاردو: أعمل للعودة بالثلاث نقاط ونقطة على الأقل من هراري


امتدح المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء البرازيلي ريكاردو في تصريحات لـ(قوون) قبل الاقلاع تجربة فريقه الدولية مساء امس امام منتخب برازيليا واكد بأن الضيوف قدموا لنا تجربة جيدة وانه قد طالب اللاعبين ان يلعبوا الكرة السهلة ويحتفظوا بها اكثر فترة في شوط اللعب الاول خشية من تعرضهم للاصابات والارهاق قبل السفر فجر اليوم.


واكد بأن فريقه قد لاحت له العديد من الفرص السهلة لم يتم استغلالها بالصورة المطلوبة واضاف ان فريقه قد غير اسلوبه وطابعه في الشوط الثاني ولعب بقوة وسرعة ونجح في العودة لاجواء اللقاء.


وكشف ريكاردو بأن الشغيل والباشا ونجم الدين لم يقوما بأداء الدور المطلوب منهما في وسط الملعب في شوط اللعب الاول كما كشف بأن من فوائد اللقاء اتاحة الفرصة لايهاب زغبير والذي ظل بعيدًا عن اجواء المباريات واشاد ريكاردو بالثلاثي موتيابا واديكو والحارس يس واكد انهم ادوا بصورة ممتازة واكد بأن فريقه قد خرج بالعديد من المكاسب من هذا اللقاء قبل الاقلاع وكشف بأنه يعمل على تقديم اداء جيد امام بلاتنيوم في لقاء السبت مؤكدًا انه يستهدف النصر والنقاط الثلاث او العودة بنقطة واحدة على اقل تقدير.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مدرب برازيليا: أخطاء قاتلة تسببت في عدم الانتصار


تحدث ايضاً المدرب رنالدو مدرب منتخب برازيليا عقب اللقاء واكد بأن فريقه قد اضاع انتصارًا كبيرًا على المريخ كاشفاً بأن فريقه فرط في الانتصار واضاع العديد من السوانح السهلة واشاد بفريق المريخ خاصة بمدافعه الايفواري واوا باسكال مؤكدًا بأنه قد لفت نظره من الفرقة الحمراء كما اشاد ايضاً بالمريخ كمجموعة وقال انه ظهر افضل بكثير من منتخب الخرطوم وفريق الهلال الذي واجهناهما في الجولتين السابقتين مؤكدًا بأن المريخ يلعب كرة سريعة وبتكتيك عالي واشاد رنالدو بمواطنه ريكاردو مؤكدًا بأنه مدرب كبير وله اسم كبير في البرازيل متمنياً التوفيق للاحمر ولريكاردو في مشواره في البطولة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رئاسة المهندس عبدا لقادر همت:


بعثة المريخ تغادر الخرطوم فجر اليوم وتتدرب بهراري عصرًا


تغادر الخرطوم في الرابعة من فجر اليوم عبر الخطوط الاثيوبية عن طريق العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا بعثة نادي المريخ الى العاصمة الزيمبابوي هراري وذلك لاداء جولة الذهاب في دوري الـ 32 لابطال افريقيا امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي وستغادر البعثة برئاسة المهندس عبد القادر همت الزبير رئيساً للبعثة من قبل المريخ والاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان من قبل اتحاد الكرة السوداني بجانب العقيد صديق علي صالح مدير الكرة والجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة البرازيلي ريكاردو وطاقمه المعاون بقيادة ابراهومة و 21 لاعباً بقيادة العميد فيصل العجب وستقضي البعثة ساعات بصالة التزانزيت بمطار اديس قبل ان تتوجه الى مطار هراري وستتوجه فورًا الى احد الفنادق بالعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري وستؤدي اولى تدريباتها بهراري عصر اليوم بعد ان نجح وفد المقدمة بقيادة مصطفى توفيق في وضع الترتيبات الخاصة هناك.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكاف يحسم الأمر اليوم:


الاتحاد الزيمبابوي وبلاتنيوم يماطلان في تسمية مسرح اللقاء


انتهت بالامس المهلة التي اعطتها لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم ـ كاف ـ حسب توجيهات اللجنة لنادي بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي منافس المريخ والاتحاد الزيمبابوي بتغيير ملعب اللقاء من مدينة مندفايا الى العاصمة هراري او اي مدينة وملعب يتماشى مع معايير الكاف حيث لم يحدد الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيوم حتى الساعات الاولى من فجر اليوم مسرح اللقاء ومن المنتظر ان يقوم الكاف بحسم الامر بصورته النهائية وتعد العاصمة هراري الخيار الاول لمسرح اللقاء.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بعثة المريخ غادرت الخرطوم فجر اليوم
من المنتظر ان تكون قد غادرت الخرطوم فجر اليوم بمشيئة الله بعثة نادي المريخ للعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري عن طريق العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا وذلك لاداء مباراة الذهاب امام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي في دوري ابطال افريقيا.
وترأس البعثة الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان من قبل الاتحاد العام بجانب المهندس عبد القادر همت من قبل المريخ والجهازين الفني والاداري و 21 لاعباً وسيؤدي المريخ اول تدريباته عصر اليوم بالعاصمة هراري.
40 مليون دخل مباراة المريخ امس
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حققت مباراة المريخ ومنتخب برازيليا الذي جرت احداثها مساء امس باستاد المريخ دخلاً بلغ 40 مليون.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*منتخب برازيليا تحت ضيافة جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني


احتفل جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني مساء امس الاول بحدائق الجهاز بالخرطوم ببعثة منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا لكرة القدم والذي يحل علينا ضيفا عزيزا علي البلاد هذه الايام تحت رعاية حكومة ولاية الخرطوم وتحت اشراف اللجنة العليا لاستقبال المنتخب وذلك بحضور سعادة الفريق عبد القادر يوسف نائب مدير جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني ومولانا محمد عثمان خليفة مدير الادارة العامة للمجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم وانابة عن الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي رئيس المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اشتمل البرنامج علي العديد من الفقرات الغنائية التي قدمها الفنان النور الجيلاني وجمال فرفور وقد تجاوبت بعثة المنتخب مع انغام الموسيقي ذات الايقاع المموسق طربا ورحب سعادة الفريق بالاخوة اعضاء البعثة وقياداتها وابدي سعادته بوجود ابطال السامبا في كرة القدم وهم يؤدون مباريات ذات طابع مميز كما اكد مولانا خليفة بان هذه الزيارة تاتي في اطار التوامة والبروتوكولات الموقعة بين ولاية الخرطوم ومقاطعة برازيليا في مختلف المجالات الزراعية والصناعية والتجارية والرياضية والشبابية والثقافية التي تعود للشعبين بالخير وفي الختام قدم مولانا شكره وتقديره للاخوة في جهاز الامن والمخابرات علي دعمهم المتصل للرياضة وفي ختام الحفل تم تقديم اهداء لسعادة الفريق من قبل مستر باولو رئيس الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بمقاطعة برازيليا لجهودهم واهتمامهم بالبعثة وهو عبارة عن فانلة رقم 10 بها شعار حكومة الولاية وشعار الاتحاد
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
قلم وحروف
عبدالحفيظ عكود




أزمة البث.. الإعلام ينتصر


بحمد الله إنتهت أزمة بث مباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم بأحلي وأجمل نهاية بعد تدخل سعادة النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية السيد علي عثمان محمد طه الذي إجتمع بالأطراف المعنية وعلي رأسها الوزارة و إتحاد الكرة ومدير التلفزيون واللجنة التي تكونت بحثآ عن الفرج الذي حدث وكان سببآ في سعادة الملايين من عشاق دورينا في الداخل والخارج.
وحقيقة فإن النجاح الذي تحقق والنصر المؤزر لكل مواطن سوداني غلبان لم يكن ليتجسد علي أرض الواقع لولا ( وقفة الرجال) التي وقفها الإعلام الرياضي المقروء والمرئي والمسموع فمنذ إعلان فسخ التعاقد مع قناة قوون وحالة التعاطف التي إنتابت الجميع مع المحطه الوليده تركز التناول الإعلامي للقضية علي البدائل المناسبه وحينما ظهرت الجزيرة علي خط التفاوض مع الإتحاد كتبنا عن الآثار السلبية المنتظره إن إكتملت الصفقه ووضحنا أن قنواتنا الوطنية هي الأولي بحقوق البث التلفزيوني.
ثم تبعتها الشروق وأم درمان والخرطوم في الوقت الذي كانت فية الفضائية السودانية خارج الحسابات تمامآ.
ومع مرور الأسابيع الأولي للدوري كتبنا أن ثمة كوارث ستكون في إنتظارنا حال تواصل دورينا بعيدآ عن البث المباشر خاصة أن ملاعبنا في الخرطوم والولايات في حالة يرثي لها ولن تتحمل أعدادآ أكثر من سعتها الإستيعابية الحقيقية.
ثم جاءت مباراة النيل الحصاحيصا والمريخ بالكاملين ليكون الخطر أكبر وأكثر قربآ لولا مجهودات شرطة ولاية الجزيرة والإجراءات الوقائية الصارمه من إلإتحاد العام وإتحادي الحصاحيصا والكاملين لتمر المواجهة بسلام وبلا خسائر.
حقيقة فقد أدار الإعلام الأزمة بنجاح وحولها من خلاف صغير كما يراه البعض لقضية رأي عام عكسنا من خلالها أهمية وضرورة البث في البطولة من أجل الجماهير إضافة لإكتمال الغرض من رعاية شركة عملاقة مثل سوداني للمنافسه وإبعاد أي خطر محدق بملاعبنا والتأكيد علي جاهزيتنا مبدئيآ لدوري المحترفين الواقع الذي سيداهمنا في الموسم القادم بعون الله.
كما لا ننسي أن الإعلام الحر الذي تناول القضية بالإيجاب أجهض مخطط إنهاء الدورة الأولي بدون تلفزة من أجل تحصيل أعلي الإيرادات من دخول المباريات علي حساب أرواح المواطنين.
وأخيرآ وبعد شهر من نشوب الأزمة تمكن الإعلام الرياضي من دفع السلطات العليا في البلاد للتدخل وإنهاء الإشكال علي النحو الذي عايشناه في الساعات الماضية وإذا كنا قد قسونا علي الإعلام الرياضي في السابق فإننا نهنئه الآن ونحن جزء منه علي الإنتصار الساحق.
متفرقات
*يطير الأحمر في حفظ الله اليوم بالأثيوبية متوجهآ لزيمبابوي.
*رحلة موفقه يازعيم ونحن في إنتظار الأنباء السعيده.
*ولا خيار أمام ريكاردو وأبنائه سوي الإنتصار في بداية المشوار.
*وما في هظار في عصبة الأبطال.
*والنتائج المبهرة لازم تتواصل.
*نكتب قبل معرفة نتيجة مواجهة برازيليا.
*وبكره الحي بلاقي.
آخر حرف
صدفه وأجمل صدفه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم وفق المريخ في حله وترحاله 






اللهم آميييييين 
مشكور شيخ طارق
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*بالسلامة يا مريخ السعد
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

‫الصـــدى 


بلاتنيوم يتقدم باغرب شكوى للكاف .. 
مريخ السامبا يتعادل مع منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا ويطير الى هرارى 


مدرب البرازيلى : الاحمر افضل فريق واجهناه وباسكال لفت نظرى .. 
همد يؤكد : الخسارة امام الامل صدفة واا اعيدت المباراة عشر مرات لن تتعادل الفهود مرة واحدة .. هيثم خارج قائمة الهلال للقاء الدبلوماسيين 


موتيابا يتألق ويقود المريخ امام منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا 


مدرب المنتخب البرازيلى يشيد باسكال 


ريكاردو : طلبت من اللاعبين التحفظ والحرص على عدم التعرض للاصابة 


مشجع يقتحم الملعب ويحمل اليوغندى على الاعناق 


..ومساعد رئيس الجمهورية ووالى الخرطوم ووزير الشباب والرياضة يشهدون اللقاء 


الفرقة الحمراء تغادر الى هرارى 


وفد المقدمة المريخى يصل زيمبابوى ويرفض عرض منافس الاحمر 




وارغو مصاب بقطع فى الرباط الخارجى ويغادر للامارات 


عصام الحاج : ليست لدينا مشكلة مع شركة ام تى ان 


امطار غزيرة فى انتظار الاحمر يزيمبابوى


همد انتصار الامل على المريخ صدفة


صلاح ادريس : البرير لن يجرؤ على الترشح لرئاسة الهلال اذا طرحت نفسى 




اندية الممتاز سعيدة بحل ازمة البث وتتخوف من نقل مباريات القمة فقط‬
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حقيقة فوز الامل صدفة ولو اعيدت المباراة سيفوز الزعيم بنتيجة كارثية
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الخير عليك يا شيخ طارق 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله وصحبه وسلم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم وفق المريخ في حله وترحاله 




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسلم الشيخ طارق على الابداعات
وباذن الله النصر لمريخ السعد والتميز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ وينو؟؟
كتب عصام طمل


تلقيت اتصالا هاتفيا عقب مباراة المريخ ومنتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الودية التي جرت ليلة امس وكان المتحدث نجم المريخ الدولي السابق الاسطورة حامد بريمة من مقر اقامته بمدينة الوكرة القطرية بعد ان تابع المباراة عبر قناة الشروق الفضائية وكان مستغربا لمستوي المريخ وخسارته للشوط الاول بهدفين نظيفين حيث سالني في اول المكالمة مع من يلعب منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا في المباراة المنقولة في الشروق فاجبته بانه فريق المريخ بشحمه ولحمه فقال لي اي مريخ هذا، فهل هذا المريخ الذي لعبت فيه واحرزت معه الكاسات المحمولة جوا من ادغال افريقيا وعندها قاطعني قائلا هذا ليس بالمريخ الذي لعبت فيه ولا هو المريخ الذي اعرفه في السنوات الماضية ماذا اصابه وما الذي يحدث في المريخ وهو الفريق الذي اعد نفسه وسجل افضل المحترفين والمحليين ودفع له جمال الوالي اموالا طائلة واستجلب له مدربا برازيليا ومعه مدرب احمال، ثم تساءل الاسطورة بريمة عن عدم مشاركة الحارس اكرم الهادي سليم .

وعبر بريمة عن استيائه من المستوي الذي شاهده للمريخ وهو يلعب مع فريق لا مقارنة بينهما مطلقا وتمني بريمة ان يراجع المريخ وجهازه الفني حساباتهم قبل البطولة الافريقية حتي لا يتكرر ماحدث في الموسم السابق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القلم الاحمر 
 داوود عبدالحق أبورونق 
 شكرا منتخب برازيليا
 • تجربة قوية ومثيرة وثرة ومفيدة تلك التي خاضها فتية المريخ امام فريق  السامبا ( مقاطعة برازيليا ) كانت ملحمة قوية كأنها مباريات كؤوس ودليلها  انها انتهت تعادلية بهدفين للكل .
 • شدت المباراة كل من تابعها من  بدايتها الي نهايتها قوة في الاداء والالتحام القوي واللعب القانوني لم  اشاهد المريخ منذ مدة طويلة وهو يلعب بتلك الروح والعزيمة والجسارة .
 • تقدم فريق السامبا بهدفين في الشوط الاول نتيجة لاخطاء دفاعية الهدفين يتحملهما الدفاع والحارس زغبير .
 • عمد ريكاردو الي الاستفادة القصوي من المباراة حتي يطبق استراتيجيته  لمواجهة بلاتينوم يوم السبت القادم في البطولة الكبري وغلب علي تشكيلته  الطابع الدفاعي فاشرك الباشا والشغيل ونجم الدين في المحور .
 • بالرغم  من الهدفين الا ان نجوم الاحمر لم يستسلموا بل انتفض المريخ مدربا ولاعبين  وجمهورا وقدم لاعبيه مجهودا كبيرا مصحوبا بروح المريخ القوية مقرونا بلياقة  بدنية عالية واستعاد المريخ توازنه وشن هجوما كاسحا علي جبهة فريق  برازيليا خاصة في الشوط الثاني الذي بسط فيه المريخ سيطرتة وتمكن من تحقيق  التعادل لتنتهي المباراة المثيرة بهدفين للكل .
 • نقول انها تجربة ثرة  ومفيدة للمريخ الذي تأخر بهدفين وتمكن من العودة للمباراة في انجاز يحسب  للمدرب ريكاردو الذي بالتأكيد استفاد منها .
 • اشرك ريكاردو عددا كبيرا  من اللاعبين بهدف الوقوف علي جاهزيتم ومعرفة قدراتهم تحسبا لمواجهة  بلاتينوم وقد كان كل اللاعبين نجوما بارزة وقد اعجبني النجم موتابيا الذي  قدم مجهود وافر واحدث حراكا كبيرا في وسط المريخ واستطاع احراز هدفي  التعادل ومعه الزومة الذي كان شعلة من النشاط وباسكال الذي ندين مسلكه  واحتجاجه الغير مبرر تجاه الحكم والذي جامله بعدم الطرد ايضا تألق الحارس  يسين بريمة وبلة جابر واديكو
 • مهند الطاهر غزال الهلال الحريف أكد انه  اذا لم يجد التقييم المناسب فأنه لا محالة مغادر الهلال وفي حال انتقالي  للمريخ فليس هناك ما يمنع من نجاحي طالما كانت لدي الرغبة ومقدما نرحب  بالغزال في الكوكب الاحمر فهو يشبهنا وولدنا .
 • مدرب الهلال الجديد  غارزيتو ابعد كابتن الفريق هيثم سيدا ومعه عمر بخيت والطاهر حماد من رحلة  بانقي واكد المدرب انه يتميز بشخصية قوية ونعلم ان هيثم والبخيت بعيدين عن  مستواهم بسبب الاصابة اما ود حماد فلم يقنع احد وطبعا نحن شعب عاطفي  وسيتعرض غارزيتو لوابل من الهجمات الشرسة من الجمهور والاعلام الازرق خاصة  اذا فشل الفريق بالعودة بالنتيجة الايجابية من بانقي
 • السيد صلاح  ادريس رئيس الهلال الاسبق رجل يمتاز بالدهاء والمكر الاداري المتميز وهو  رجل رياضي ملم بكافة قوانيين اللعبة وحقق مع الهلال طفرة كبيرة جعلته من  افضل الرؤساء الين مروا علي النادي الازرق واخيرا صرح الارباب بأنه ينوي  الترشح لرئاسة نادي اهلي شندي وهو خبر طيب ومفرح لأن الارباب هو الداعم  الاول والرئيسي للنمور ووجوده علي دفة القيادة سينقل النادي الي افاق ارحب  وسيشكل بعبا مخيفا لطرفي القمة وكم تمنيت ان يكون الارباب رئيسا للاتحاد  العام لكرة القدم السوداني وأهم شي انا مبسوط وسعيد لان الارباب سيظل بعيدا  عن الكيان الازرق
 • واخيرا حسمت القيادة السياسية امر بث مباريات  الممتاز عندما تدخل النائب الاول علي عثمان وتم الاتفاق علي ان تتولي قناة  الفضائية السودانية نقل كل فعاليات الممتاز وقد وجد القرار ترحيبا واسعا من  كل الرياضيين خاصة المغتربين مع ترحيبنا بالفضائية السودانية الا اننا  نرجو من مسئوليها ضرورة توفير كل معينات النقل من كاميرات ومن مخرجين  ومصورين ومعلقين ومحللي وتجهيز استديو تحليلي علي قدر الحدث مع مراعاة تغير  وقت النشرة الرئيسية لتكون العاشرة والنصف او حتي الحادية عشر ليلا بدلا  عن العاشرة مع امنياتنا للقناة بالتوفيق في بث الممتاز .
 • المريخ صاحب  الشعبية الاكثر في السودان كما قالت بذلك نجمة النيل الازرق تسابيح والتي  تعضدد وتأكد كلامها بالدخول العالية في مباريات الزعيم في الدوري الممتاز ,  والمريخ له عشاق كثر في كل بقاع المعمورة وخاصة في بقاع المملكة العربية  السعودية التي تنتشر فيها العديد من روابط المشجعين وبهذه المناسبة الشكر  والتقدير لعاشق المريخ الكبير بمحافظة خيبر الاخ خلف الله ودبلة (العقيدة )  الذي يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من اجل تكوين رابطة مشجعي المريخ بمحافظة خيبر  والمعروف ان المحافظة بها عدد كبير من محبي المريخ ونحن بدورنا نشيد وندعم  من جهود الاخ خلف الله وندعو جميع عشاق المريخ بالمحافظة للتعاون معه حتي  نري كيان رابطة المريخ بخيبر قويا وشامخا وداعما للمريخ الكيان العظيم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف - ابوبكر عابدين
 حصة مجانية للمريخ قبل السفر
 * نعم انتهى لقاء المريخ ومنتخب مقاطعة برازيليا البرازيلي بالتعادل هدفين  لكل امس باستاد المريخ وحق لنا ان نفرح بتلك المباراة ونسعد لأنها كانت  درسا مجانيا للمريخ قبل السفر ولا شك في انها فتحت اعين المدرب ريكاردو  جيداً وكشفت له الكثير قبل لقاء بلاتينيوم .
 * اول تلك الدروس هو اخطاء الدفاع والتي سيكون ثمنها غاليا جداً بمثلما  حدث العام الماضي واخرج المريخ من البطولة الافريقية خالي الوفاض ..
 * خطأين من احمد ضفر بالاشتراك مع زغبير كان ثمنهما هدفين في شباك المريخ ..
 * المنتخب البرازيلي والذي كان معظمه من لاعبين صغار السن قدم لنا دروسا  في الحركة بكرة وبدونها وفي الاستلام والتمرير والمراوغة المجدية والسرعة  في لعب الكرة وفي التهديف ، وفي عدم اتاحة الفرصة للخصم بتضييق المساحات  وعانى من ذلك كليتشي وراجي وساكواها ..
 * المريخ لا يستفيد مطلقا  من الكرات الثابتة خارج خط 18 امام مرمى الخصم ولا حتى من الركنيات وتلك  حالة سلبية يجب معالجتها .. بجانب البطء في اللعب وكثرة الحضير ..
 * افضل شئ فعله المدرب ريكاردو هو اتاحة الفرصة لحراس المرمى الاحتياط  ايهاب زغبير ويس يوسف وحتما سيكسب من منافسة الحراس لبعضهم البعض لأن  مستوياتهم متقاربة جداً .
 * المريخ سيقابل بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي  بحكام افارقة وكلنا يعلم تمام العلم شكل التحكيم الافريقي ، وعليه يجب على  الجهاز الفني محاسبة باسكال وموسى الزومة على احتجاجهما العنيف وغير  المقبول على حكام الامس ولو حدث ذلك في مباراة رسمية فسيكون الثمن بطاقة  حمراء بلا أدنى شك والخاسر هو المريخ بلا شك ..
 * مباراة الامس هي اعداد وتجريب ولذلك لا نجد مبرر لذلك السلوك من لاعبين كبار مهما كان السبب ..
 * مهاراة البرازيليين وتوظيفها في مصلحة الجماعة جعلتنا نحس و كأن عددهم  اكثر من لاعبي المريخ وكنت تجدهم في اي موقع فيه الكرة يهاجموا باعداد كبير  وينزلوا لنفس الغرض كلما كان الامر يتطلب ذلك ..
 * الدروس  المستفادة في شكل الفريق البرازيلي تجعلنا نلتفت الى اهمية المدارس السنية  والتي تعلم اصول لعب الكرة في سن مبكرة ولذلك كانت الفروق الفردية واضحة  جداً .
 * موتيابا ذلك الفتى اليوغندي اكد بالامس بأنه مكسب حقيقي لوسط المريخ ولا بديل له في صناعة اللعب لأنه يلعب بعقله قبل قدمه .
 * بصراحة كدا المريخ يحتاج الى شغل كثير ليصل الى مرحلة الانسجام والتجانس والجاهزية الكبرى لنيل البطولات الكبرى ..

 * الصبر على النجوم والصبر على الاجهزة الفنية كفيل بخلق فرقة قوية تهز  الارض .. ولكن ماذا نفعل مع شهوة السماسرة الذين يريدون التسجيل كل ستة  اشهر وكذلك المدرب الجديد من اجل مصلحتهم الخاصة وليس مصلحة المريخ ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الحق
هيثم محمد علي
تجربة جاءت في وقتها

{  قدم منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا الزائر تجربة فنية قوية للفرقة الحمراء قبل  الاقلاع للعاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري فجر اليوم لمواجهة المجهول بحسب افريقيا  حيث لم يحدد الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيوم حتى الساعات الاولى من فجر  اليوم موعد ومسرح اللقاء رغم ان المباراة قد تبقى لها اربعة ايام فقط ورغم  استعجال وتحذيرات الكاف ومطالبته لنادي بلاتنيوم والاتحاد الزيمبابوي  بالالتزام بتوجيهات الكاف بحسب اللوائح المنظمة لهذه البطولة الا ان  المسئولين بالاتحاد الزيمبابوي ومن بعدهم نادي بلاتنيوم ظلوا يماطلون في  تسمية ملعب اللقاء بعد ان تم رفض اقامة اللقاء بمدينة مندافيا معقل انصار  النادي الزيمبابوي كنوع من الحرب النفسية وعدم احترام للوائح والقوانين وهو  شيء متوقع في القارة السمراء التي ظلت تتقهقر وترتبط منافساتها بهذه  الاساليب حيث افادت انباء العاصمة هراري مساء امس بأن موفدي المريخ الاستاذ  مصطفى توفيق والزميل عبد الباقي شيخ ادريس ظلا في حالة اتصال متواصل مع  مسئولي الاتحاد الزيمبابوي ونادي بلاتنيوم اللذان ظلا يماطلان في حسم الامر  حيث ستصل البعثة للعاصمة هراري في الثانية من ظهر اليوم وتقضي الليلة قبل  ان تشد الرحال الى اي المدن او تبقى لاداء معركة وجولة السبت.
{  وبعيدًا عن هذه التداعيات وهذه الاحداث حيث يبقى اليوم موعد الحسم وانتهاء  المهلة الممنوحة للكاف حيث سيعلن نادي بلاتنيوم ولاتحاد الزيمبابوي موعد  ومسرح اللقاء رضوا ام ابوا بحسب اللوائح والقوانين.
{ وبالامس قدم  منتخب مقاطعة برازيليا تجربة فنية ناضجة من العيار الثقيل بعيدًا عن  خماسيات النيل ونصف دستة الرابطة وادخلوا الفرقة الحمراء في تجربة مريرة  بعد ان تقدموا مرتين بأهداف تسبب فيها دفاع الفريق ومن خلفهم الحارس زغبير  حيث كشفت مباراة الامس بالقلعة الحمراء الكثير للجهاز الفني للفريق قبل  الاقلاع لزيمبابوي اليوم.

{ نأمل ان يكون البرازيلي ريكاردو قد  استفاد كثيرًا من تجربة بني جلدته والذين قدموا خدمة فنية كبيرة لانصار  الاحمر ولكل منتسبي النادي بعد حالة الفرح والنشوة الكبيرة التي عمت الديار  الحمراء عقب الانتصارات المحلية على ذئاب الرابطة كوستي وتماسيح النيل قبل  ان يستيقظوا امس على واقع مختلف واداء وشكل غير امام منتخب مقاطعة  برازيليا.
{ نأمل من جديد ان تكون في تجربة الامس خير اعداد ورسالة  واضحة للجهاز الفني ومن بعده اللاعبين بضرورة تقدير المسئولية وعدم تكرار  شريط انتركلوب الانجولي في الموسم السابق حيث لا مجال لوداع الابطال ولا  مجال للتفريط والاستهتار في جولة السبت بإذن الله.

{ وفي النهاية  تبقى كلمة بأن المباراة قد اكتسبت العديد من الامور المهمة وكشفت واقع  الفرقة الحمراء قبل الاقلاع والذي تتطلب نوعاً من الجدية والتعامل الخاص  ونتمنى ان تكون هذه التجربة فال خير قبل جولة ومعركة السبت بإذن الله.
أشعة متفرقة:
{  غدًا بإذن الله سنتحدث عن مدير البرامج الرياضية بالاذاعة السودانية عبد  الرحمن عبد الرسول وما اثاره بخصوص ما تناولناه في الاجواء بخصوص رفض  المريخ للتكفل بسفر مندوبي الاذاعة السودانية والتماطل الذي حدث بخصوص سفر  موفد الاذاعة الرياضية والذي سيغادر لاحقاً للحاق بالبعثة ونقل الاحداث عبر  الاثير لانصار الشفق الاحمر.

{ كما طالعنا ايضاً عبر الزميلة  الزعيم بالامس انباء ومعلومات مؤكدة تفيد وتشير بعدم امكانية قناة الشروق  لنقل اللقاء بحسب تقارير قادمة من العاصمة الزيمبابوية هراري ونأمل ان  تصارع الشروق حتى النهاية وتنتصر على المستحيل من اجل نقل احداث اللقاء.
{  عاجل الشفاء لابنة الزميل الصديق العزيز عمر المكابرابي الامورة وملائكة  الله في الارض ونسأل الله لها شفاءً عاجلاً غير اجلاً بإذن الله.
شعاع أخير:
{ يا ربي بالمصطفى بلغ مقاصدنا واغفر لنا ما مضى يا واسع الكرم، اللهم صلي وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نظرة
صديق ابو نبيل
شهداء امغد ووفاء المريخ 

*  مرت علينا قبل ايام الذكرى التاسعة لحادثة (أمغد) التي راح ضحيتها نفر  كريم من ابناء المريخ وهم عز الدين الربيع عضو مجلس اللمريخ و صديق العمدة  مدرب الفريق و كذلك ابن المريخ السيد من اتحاد الخرطوم و الحق ان الحادث  الذي وقع في الثاني عشر من شهر مارس 2003 كان قدراً أليماً على الاسرة  المريخية حيث تسبب الحادث في احداث فراغ اداري في المريخ بجانب الحزن الذي  ساد المجتمع المريخي خاصة و الرياضي عموماً إذ اصيب في ذات الحادث رئيس  النادي الزعيم ود الياس و امين الخزينة فقيري عدلان و كذلك مدير الكرة عادل  ابوجريشة .. 
* و لكبر الفاجعة و الالم الذي اعثصر قلوب الجميع  انبرى الارباب صلاح ادريس بجانب جمال الوالي وهما يستأجران طائرة خاصة  لثلاثي المجلس الاحمر حيث غادرت الطائرة الى جده حيث مستشفى ( المستقبل )  المملوك للارباب صلاح ادريس و الحق ان الظهور الحقيقي او العلني للسيد جمال  الوالي على سطح الاحداث حيث بدأ نجمه يسطع و يلمع بشكل كثيف مع هذا التبرع  الكريم و الذي اسعد كل رياضي رغم ان الوالي لم يكن وقتها محسوباً لهذا  الوسط المترابط اجتماعيا بشكل جذب اليه السياسيين اصحاب الفجور في الخصومة  ..
* عقب الحادثة المشؤمة بثلاثة اشهر استغل بعضهم المنعطف الاداري  الذي كان يمر به المريخ مع (تأمر اربعة من اعضاء المجلس ) من اجل اسقاط  شرعية المجلس دون مرعاة لجرحى المجلس و لا للذين فقدهم فبينما كان ثلاثة من  اعضاء المجلس مازلوا مصابين جراء الحادث كان (احدهم ) يحيك المؤامرات حتى  حل مجلس الشهيد عز الدين الربيع و جئ بالمجلس ( المعين ) بقيادة السيد جمال  الوالي ..
* ونعود و نقول اننا جمعياً ادارة المريخ و اقطابه و  رموزه و اعلامه و جماهيره وكذلك المعارضة المريخية قد تجاهلنا ذكرى يفترض  ألا تنسى بحيث يمر يوم 12مارس دون ان نتطرق لهؤلاء الشهداء الذين انتقلوا  الى الرفيق الاعلى و هم يؤدون واجب المريخ وذات الامر يحدث للفقيد سامي عز  الدين الذي مات وهو مع بعثة المريخ بمصر و الغريب اننا تذكرنا الراحل  ايداهور الذي مات ايضا بشعار المريخ و الحق اننا نشكرنا زميلنا الرائع  (هيثم محمد على ) بصحيفة (قوون ) الغراء و هو يسبق الجميع و ينبهنا ان هناك  ذكرى اليمة للمريخ مرت دون ان نذكر اؤلئك الذين رحلوا و ما بخلوا على  المريخ ..

* شخصياً كنت احسب ان الدكتور جمال الوالي الذي جاء الى  سدة الحكم في المريخ على انقاض مجلس الشهيد عز الدين الربيع لن ينسى هذه  الذكرى لانها تساوي تحديداً ذات السنوات التي قضاها في كوكب المريخ بل ان  فريق الشهيد (صديق العمدة) كان يتفوق على الهلال بسبع نقاط إن لم تكن اربع و  لكن للأسف لم يحافظ المجلس المعين على التفوق الاحمر و كان التتويج من  نصيب الهلال ونحن لا نقول ذلك بل التاريخ الذي لا يكذب و لا يتلون ..
*  الحق ان المريخ بكل مسمياته يقع في( فخ ) عدم الوفاء حين يتجاوز مثل هذه  الاحداث ويجد نفسه اكبر من ان يتذكر نفر كانوا اوفياء للنادي العريق بل  بينما نجد وفاء نادراً تجاه بعضهم رغم ان الذين رحلوا في حادث امغد اخلصوا و  تفانوا من اجل شعار المريخ فقد دفع الفقيد صديق العمدة ضريبة المريخ لاعبا  و مدرباص بل هو واحد من جيل مانديلا الذي حقق الكثير من الالقاب للمريخ  وفوق هذا لم يحسن بعضهم تكريم اسرته كما حدث لاسرة الراحل ايداهور و كتر  خير للذين اجتهدوا لتوفير (مسكن ) لاسرته الصغيرة.. 
* وبمناسبة  مدربي المريخ يلاحظ ان لاعبي المريخ يمثلون العمود الفقري لجهاز التدريب في  السودان خاصة بل انهم الاكثر نجاحاً و تفوقاً مع كامل احترامنا لمدربي  الهلال إلا ان كفة المريخ هي الارجح على غرار مسألة الدخل خرطومياً  وولائياً و من يريد التحقق من ذلك يمكن الرجوع لسيد سليم و مازدا و جعفر  ضرار و شرف احمد موسى وجمال ابوعنجة و فاروق جبرة و ابراهومة و خالد احمد  مصطفى و محمد موسى ( المهندس) وزيكو احمد السيد... الخ
. نتمنى ان  يكون المجتمع المريخي اكثر عافية وصفاءً وان تزول عنه بعض الامراض  (الاقتصادية) التي ظل يكشفها الاخ ابوبكر عابدين بين الحين و الحين ..كما  نتمنى يترك ابو صدام السكرتير (الثائر) ولا يزعجه بقصة اشبه بقصة المدينة  الرياضية تتجدد فصولها و الابطال هم الابطال .. 
نظرة اخيرة
* اللهم ارحمه شهداء امغد ..
*اللجنة  الاعلامية بقيادة الاستاذ محمد حاتم سليمان تواصل جهودها لدعم المدينة  الرياضية بجانب الزملاء الصحفيين على راسهم الاستاذ كمال حامد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا
اين الدائرة القانونية بنادي المريخ .!!؟؟

عقب  مباراة المريخ والنيل الحصاحيصا والتي فاز فيها المريخ بخمسة اهداف دون  مقابل وجه كاتب صحفي اتهام مباشر وصريح للمريخ والنيل بالطواطوء وطبخ نتيجة  المباراة ووصل الى ابعد من ذلك عندما اشار الى ان المريخ يدفع مرتبات  لاعبي النيل ويرعاهم مقابل التنازل عن نقاط مباراتيه في الممتاز سنوياً  ..!!
والغريب في الامر اننا لم نسمع عن تحرك الدائرة القانونية او  الامانة العامة للمريخ لرد حقوق النادي وتقديم شكوى ضد من وجه اتهام خطير  للمريخ يشوه سمعة النادي الكبير .

قبل فترة قدم مجلس المريخ شكوى ضد  صحفي مريخي بعد ان تناول قضية مريخية بطريقته النقدية ولم يوجه اتهام يمس  سمعة الكيان انما تحدث عن تنظيم العمل داخل النادي .!
ما كتبه الكاتب الذي اتهم المريخ يسيء لسمعة المريخ بشكل مباشر وهو اخطر مليون مرة من كل الكتابات التي استهدفت النادي سابقاً .
قال  الكاتب (الموقر) ان النيل باع ذمته للمريخ ومن قبل باع (ضفره) له فهل  هنالك اساءة اكثر من ذلك يا دائرة المريخ القانونية ويا من تدعون انكم  تدافعون عن المريخ .!؟؟
امس تحدثت مع اداري مريخي وقلت له اذا كنتم  غير قادرين على الدفاع عن حقوق المريخ عليكم الذهاب اليوم قبل الغد ، فقال  لي ان ما كتبه ذلك الكاتب نوع من انواع العكننة و(الهظار) ..!!
هل العكننة والهظار ان يوجه كاتب اتهام بالطواطوء وشراء ذمم الاخرين .!!؟؟
في  الموسم الماضي وجه الكثيرون اتهامات مماثلة للمريخ وحتى نهاية الموسم لم  نسمع بتحرك اداري لحفظ حقوق النادي وهاهي الاتهامات تلاحق المريخ والسبب  ضعف مجلس الادارة .!
في القضية التي قدم فيها النادي شكوى ضد صحفي  مريخي كانت الاتهامات موجهة لاحد اعضاء مجلس الادارة .. فهل اصبحت سمعة  اعضاء المجلس اهم من سمعة النادي يا مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ المحترم .؟؟
المريخ  فاز على كل اندية الممتاز في الموسم الماضي ولو كان يحقق الفوز بالطواطوء  فأن كل الاندية المشاركة في الدوري الممتاز تبيع مبارياتها وتشارك في  الطواطوء ..!!
الاحمر فاز على الرابطة كوستي بسداسية قبل ايام ولم نسمع عن شراء وبيع ..!!
في الاسبوع السابع من بطولة الدوري الممتاز سيحقق المارد الاحمر فوزاً كبيراً باذن الله ووقتها ستختفي النغمة التقليدية ..!!
لم يحدث في تاريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز ان فاز النيل على الهلال فلماذا يعولون عليه ليهزم المريخ .؟؟
خواطر ..!!
من  يهن يسهل الهوان عليه ومجلس المريخ يتهاون عندما يتعلق الامر بالكيان  وعندما تكون هنالك اتهامات لاشخاص تكون الحركة والردود والاستماتة .. عجبي  ..!!
كتب الاستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ بيان بمداد من نار  استنكر فيه ماكتبه الاستاذ ابوعاقلة اماسا الصحفي المريخي المحترم واعتقد  انه لن يفعل شيئاً تجاه من اتهم المريخ باقبح الاتهامات ..
خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العالي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلا حدود
هنادي الصديق
إبعاد البرنس نهاية غارزيتو!!

*  قد يتفق معي السواد الاعظم من الرياضيين عموما والاهلة علي وجه الخصوص بأن  إبعاد الفرنسي غارزيتو لكابتن الهلال هيثم مصطفي ولاعب إرتكازه عمر بخيت  يسؤثر علي مسيرة الفريق في دوري أبطال افريقيا والتي سيخوض الهلال أولي  جولات الذهاب بها خلال أيام أمام بطل أفريقيا الوسطي في العاصمة بانغي .
*  القرار أولا وأخيرا في يد الجهاز الفني الذي يحدد من يشارك ومن لا  يشارك،وهذا متعارف عليه في معظم دول العالم المتقدم (والذي نبتعد عنه بالآف  السنين)!!
* ولأن في السودان كل الأوضاع (مقلوبة)ولا يوجد شئ في وضعه الطبيعي إختلطت الأوراق وضاعت التفاصيل،وتشوشت الافكار وتاهت كلمة الحق!!.
*  فعلا عندنا كل شئ مقلوب ،في السياسة والإقتصاد والثقافة والدين حتي,ومن  البديهي أن تتأثر أهم فئة بالمجتمع السوداني وأكبرها علي الإطلاق وهي فئة  الرياضيين.
* ففي كل العالم كله يتم إستجلاب المدرب قبل أن يبدأ موسم  التنقلات والتسجيلات،ويشترط علي المدرب ان يتحمل مسئوليته كاملة في تسجيل  وشطب اللاعبين ولا تتحمل إدارة النادي هذا الأمر وتتفرغ لأمور أخري أبرزها  توفير المال لهذه المهمة.
* أما هنا حيث كل شئ جائز فالمدرب يأتي بعد أن  تنتهي عملية الشطب والتسجيل ولا يكون له الحق في إبداء الرأي في أي أمر من  صميم إختصاصه ،لأن (الإدارة المحترمة)تكون قد أكملت بنفسها  وبواسطة(سماسرتها)من أنصاف الإداريين وبعض الإعلاميين ملف التسجيلات وليس  أمام المدرب الوافد الجديد سوي أن(يبصم بالعشرة علي قرارات الإدارة).!!
*  أي مدرب يشرع في التململ أو التفكير في التمرد علي هذه القرارات يكون  مصيره مصير سابقة حيث أننا في السودان ضربنا الرقم القياسي في (إستجلاب  وإستبدال)المدربين الوطنيين والأجانب.
* والهلال مقبل علي هذه المنافسة  الهامة من المؤكد أنه مقبل في ذات الوقت علي كارثة تتمثل في (إبعاد عضم  الفريق وقلبه النابض)،أو كما يسميه معجبوه (سيدا).
* أول كلمة خرجت من  فم أحد المشجعين البسطاء فور سماعه الخبر(الخواجة ده جنَ ولاشنو ياجماعة)؟  وآخر قالها بالفم المليان وهو يرفع أكمام جلبابه الفضفاض ويزبد(علي بالطلاق  هيثم ما يسافر غارزيتو ده علا يسافر بلدو علي أول طيارة).!
* ثالثة  وقفت بجانبي متحسرة وأنا أكتب هذا العمود وهي تردد(يا جماعة الكلام ده كيف  !! ياجماعة الكلام ده لازم تكتبوا فيهو..كيف يعني هيثم ما يسافر !! الناس  ديل ما جادين واللا شنو؟ أمال الماشي يلعب ليهم منو هناك؟).
* هذه  وغيرها من ردود الأفعال المصدومة لقرار طبيعي جدا لمدرب حسب رؤية فنية بحتة  أكدت أننا نعيش أزمة حقيقية في هذا السودان ولن نخرج منها (بالطرق  العادية).
* إبعاد هيثم وعمر بخيت في اعتقادي الشخصي وحسب رؤيتي(النفسية  وغير الفنية)في هذا التوقيت له تأثيراته وإنعكاساته السالبة علي الفريق  وهو مقبل علي لقاء في غاية الأهمية،هذا مع إحترامي وتقديري الكبيرين  لقرارات المدرب صاحب القرار الفني الوحيد في النادي.
* وجود هيثم تحديدا  حتي ولو علي دكة البدلاء إذا تجاوزنا الناحية الفنية التي رآها المدرب مهم  بالنسبة للاعبين ويبعث الطمأنينة في نفوسهم ويحفزهم علي الآداء الإيجابي  باعتباره عميدهم وموجههم ودوره تجاههم لا ينكره أحد.!!
* لا أتفق مع  القائلين أن سبب إبعاد هثيم (مؤامرة)من المدرب وبعض قدامي اللاعبين،ولكني  أقول دعونا مرة واحدة نترك القرار للمدرب ليتحمل تبعاته فيما بعد سلبا كانت  أم إيجاباً.حتي ولو كانت نتائجه خسائر متلاحقة لنؤكد أننا شعب تقدمي!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اراء وتعليقات 
عبده قابل
مؤسسة الرئاسة حفظت ماء وجه الاتحاد العام!!!!

{  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ظل منذ الاسبوع الاول لانطلاقة الدوري الممتاز  يعلن عن بث الدوري الممتاز من خلال قناة فضائية هي قناة الجزيرة التي ظلت  تراوغ ليتاكد انها ليست لديها الرغبة في بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز ليصبح  الاتحاد العام في حيرة من امره ليدخل في حرج شديد مع جماهير الكرة التي  بشرها الاتحاد العام ببث مباريات الدوري الممتاز الذي كان يعلن انه سيتم  بثه في الاسبوع الثاني ثم في الاسبوع الثالث لتكون كل تلك الوعود لا اساس  لها من الصحة.
{ مؤسسة الرئاسة بتعليمات رئاسية عليا اتفقت مع  الاتحاد العام علي بث الدوري الممتاز بمبلغ قيل انه وصل الي 5 مليارات جنيه  لا ندري اذا كان ذلك صحيحا ام غير صحيح.
{ المهم ان جماهير الكرة  ستكون هي المستفيدة من قرار المؤسسة الرئاسية لانها ستعود لمشاهدة  المباريات مرة اخري كما كانت تشاهدها عبر قناة قوون التي ضحت بالكثير.
{  قرار المؤسسة الرئاسية حفظ للاتحاد العام ماء وجهه وانقذه من الحرج الذي  وقع فيه عندما ظل يعلن من اسبوع لاسبوع بنقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز ليتاكد  ان كل ما ذهب الاتحاد فيه من وعود لنقل الدوري الممتاز افتقد للمصداقية  ولولا القرار الفوقي الذي سمح ببث مباريات الدوري الممتاز لظل الحرج ملازما  للاتحاد العام حتي نهاية الموسم!!!
اوافق رمضان الرأي في عدم وصول غارزيتو لتشكيلة اساسية للهلال!!!
{  ما قاله الاخ رمضان احمد السيد في عموده امس بشأن التغيير والتبديل  المستمر الذي ظل يقوم به مدرب الهلال غارزيتو في وظائف اللاعبين من مباراة  لاخري دون ان يكون هناك ثبات للاعبين وللتشكيلة الاساسية للفريق رغم ان  الهلال ادي العديد من المباريات في الدوري الممتاز وغيرها من المباريات  التي كانت كافية ليكون مدرب الهلال قد وصل الي اكثر اللاعبين استعدادا  ليكونوا تشكيلة الهلال الاساسية.
{ الهلال مبارياته الاربع التي  لعبها في الدوري الممتاز جاء اداء الفريق فيها مهزوزا نوعا ما وكان الوضع  يحتم علي ان يكون الهلال قد وصل الي انسب اللاعبين واكثرهم استعدادا لخوض  مبارياته المهمة خاصة مباراته التي سيلعبها هذا الاسبوع في دوري ابطال  افريقيا مع بطل افريقيا الوسطي.
{ كون ان مدرب الهلال غارزيتو لم  يصل الي الان للتشكيلة الاساسية التي يعتمد عليها الهلال فهذا امر ليس في  صالح الهلال الذي نعتقد ان الانتصارات التي حققها في الدوري الممتاز جاءت  بمجهود فردي من اللاعبين وهذا ما نتوقع حدوثه في اولي مباريات الهلال في  دوري ابطال افريقيا ليظل الحال كذلك الي ان يعرف غارزيتو متي يضع اللاعب  المناسب في الخانة المناسبة!!
اهلي الخرطوم شكله سيختلف في مبارياته القادمة:
{  فريق الاهلي الخرطومي ظلت الهزائم تحل به لدرجة انه خسر اول ثلاث مباريات  لعبها في الدوري الممتاز. حدث ذلك رغم ان مجلس ادارة النادي لم يقصر في حق  اللاعبين وفي حق الفريق عامة اذ وفر للاعبين وللفريق كل مستلزمات النجاح.
{  خسارة الاهلي لاول ثلاث مباريات لعبها تباعا في الدوري الممتاز لا يعني ان  الاهلي مستواه متدني واداء لاعبيه لم يكن في المستوي فالاهلي وهذه حقيقية  لديه احسن لاعبين في الدوري الممتاز وهذه الحقيقة سيقف عليها الجميع بعد ان  يؤدي الاهلي مبارياته القادمة التي نؤكد ان الاهلي سيبدا منها انطلاقته  بانتصارات لن تتوقف.
{ مثال لانتفاضة الاهلي المباراة الاهلي التي  لعبها مع الهلال والتي لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازمه لخرج متعادلا مع الهلال  ومباراة الهلال رغم الهزيمة التي حلت بالاهلي الا انها كانت بداية لانتفاضة  ستتواصل في بقية مبارياته.
{ الاهلي الذي لم يتحصل علي اية نقطة في  مبارياته الثلاث انتظروه بعد ان يلعب ثلاث مباريات اخري لتروا كم من  النقاط سيتحصل عليها والتي نتوقع اذا لم يكن جميع النقاط فهي لن تقل عن 70%  من نقاط اول ثلاث مباريات سيلعبها.
وقفات قصيرة:
{ فريق  المريخ عليه الا ينشغل والا يهتم اين سيلعب مباراته مع بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي  في دوري الـ 32 لبطولة ابطال افريقيا فالمريخ عليه ان يكون كل تركيزه  واهتمامه بنتيجة المباراة وفي اي ملعب تقام.
{ المدرب محمد الطيب  مدرب الرابطة كوستي بعد هزيمة فريقه الثقيلة امام المريخ والتي جاءت بستة  اهداف دون مقابل اطلق تصريحا جاء يه انه ينتظر المريخ في مباراة الدورة  الثانية التي تقام باستاد كوستي.
{ نقول لملك التصريحات محمد الطيب  هل عندما يحين موعد مباراة المريخ والرابطة في الدورة الثانية هل سيكون  مستمرا ومتواجدا كمدرب للرابطة!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
{ مجلس ادارة هلال الساحل  وضع كل اللوم في الخسائر والهزائم التي تلقاها فريقه في الاتحاد العام الذي  ذكر بعض مسئولي الفريق بان البرمجة هي التي ادت لهزائم الفريق.
{  نقول لمسئولي هلال الساحل ان الاسباب والمبررات التي ذكرتموها غير صحيحة  لان البرمجة لها كانت لا تكون سببا في الهزائم واذا فعلا كانت البرمجة اثرت  في فريقكم فلماذا لم تؤثر في بقية الفرق وهل عندما اجريت القرعة كان هلال  الساحل مقصودا من قبل الاتحاد العام.
{ ننصح المسئولين بهلال الساحل  ان ينصرفوا لاصلاح حال فريقه مبدلا من المبررات الواهية التي لا اساس لها  ونخشي اذا كان اعتقاد مسئولي هلال الساحل بان الاتحاد العام يضع العقبات  والمتاريس نحو فريقهم فانهم في النهاية سيجدون فريقهم يودع الدوري الممتاز  كما سبق وان ودعه غريمهم اللدود حي العرب في الموسم الماضي!!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة المريخ
رغم استئناف بلاتينيوم .. المباراة بهراري بنسبة 99%
في مباراة من الزمن الجميل .. الكبير الاحمر يعود من بعيد ويدهش البرازيليين
مساعد مدرب برازيليا : لامقارنة بين المريخ والهلال والخرطوم .. والاحمر فجرا الى زيمبابوي
في تجربة مفيدة جدا .. الزعيم يقدم اداءا فريدا ويتعادل مع برازيليا بهدفين
الاخطاء الدفاعية تمنح البرازيلي التقدم

الامين العام لنادي المريخ يثمن دور شركة ام تي ان
وفد المقدمة المريخي لهراري يشيد بالاستقبال
مساعد مدرب المنتخب البرازيلي : لاتوجد مقارنة فنية بين المريخ والهلال
تشريف فخيم بمباراة الزعيم
على متن الخطوط الاثيوبية الزعيم الى هراري في حفظ الله ورعايته
البعثة المريخية تحل بفندق كرستيا
موتيابا يظهر بمستوى مذهل
الفاضل عبدالعاطي يواصل ترصده للزعيم
المباراة بهراري بنسبة كبيرة
راجي : انتظروني امام بطل هراري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


ريح سليمان تنقذ المريخ .. بلاتينيوم يماطل في تنفيذ قرار الكاف
بعثة الاحمر تشد الرحال متسلحة بدعوات الصفوة الاوفياء ام تي ان تفجر مفاجئة في اجتماعها مع قطاع التسويق
الوالي يطالب اللاعبين بالقتال في موقعة زيمبابوي.. 
القلعة الحمراء تستضيف لقاء الاهلي المصري وخيتافي الاسباني
برئاسة عبدالقادر همد .. بعثة المريختغادر الى زيمبابوي
الوالي : رحلة زيمبابوي مسؤوليتكم وعليكم اسعاد جماهيركم
موتيابا سجل الهدفين المريخ يتعادل مع منتخب برازيليا ايجابيا 
اتجاه لفسخ عقد سما ميديا اجتماع بين المريخ وام تي ان
توقعات بنقل مباراة المريخ وبلاتينيوم الى هراري .. سكرتير زيفا : قدمنا مقترحنا للكاف وننتظر الرد اليوم


*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

حقيقة فوز الامل صدفة ولو اعيدت المباراة سيفوز الزعيم بنتيجة كارثية



فوز 
فوز الامل لم يكن صدفه بل تكتيك وضعه مدرب الامل 
و مافي شي راحة لو في العمر بقيه و نحضر مباراة الامل و المريخ في عطبرة و نشوف صدفه و لا دا كلام زول فرحان بتعادل 
( الكلام لـ همد  )

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يديكم العافية ياصفوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الكبده !!!!
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*متعك الله بالصحة والعافية يا شيخ طارق
*

----------

